# Dash to Amsterdam



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I have just booked a day trip to Amsterdam with P&O North Sea Ferries. 

Daily departures from Huill to Rotterdam, coach to Amsterdam the following morning, free time in Amsterdam, coach transfer back to Europort and then overnight ferry to Hull. Price includes cabin both ways. and the total for two of us.....a mere £66.00. We have pre paid for dinner on the ship, which, at £15 per person per dinner is not the cheapest, but the food on the North Sea has always been good from memory. 

We are going on as foot passengers. You can take a car for a small supplement. 

That has filled a void in the social calendar for January. 

Russell


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Thats excellent value for money - but the north sea in winter - no thanks

I have dreams (nightmares) of being on a trip like this  

Geoff


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*North Sea*

Hi

I would be in heaven in seas like that. Think of all the benefits.

1) Restaurant is empty.

2) Any fool can ballroom dance (when needed) - eg - side, forward, back, side LET THE SHIP HELP (as everyone goes piling off to the side as the ship rocks)

3) Too rude to post!

Russell


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Have a great time Russell my Son has done this trip a year last November and they had a brilliant time.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry Russel, the benefits are not good enough! As far as I am concerned the cons outweigh the pro's

Geoff


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I thought I had cracked it with £54 train to London from Carlisle for two of us in January, accommodation extra. Seems you have succeeded on the saving money and having a good time front again Russell. Have a good time. 

Sue


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Suenliam said:


> I thought I had cracked it with £54 train to London from Carlisle for two of us in January, accommodation extra. Seems you have succeeded on the saving money and having a good time front again Russell. Have a good time.
> 
> Sue


Hope the train seats have seat belts LOL only joking as I dash for cover :wink: have a good time.


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*trip*

Hi Russell

My husband and I went hull to Zeebrugge last month, car plus 2 passenger's 64 pound, went back 2 weeks ago by air and came back again by ferry with motor home, 2 passengers and van 174 pounds.
The weather was rough we had delays with fog and then a passenger had to go back to Zeebrugge because the weather was so bad the air ambulance couldn't come out, but the ship was calm, no one was sick or even thrown about.
The food in the restraunt was good, there is plenty to choose from and the turkey was the best I have ever tasted, normally I am so fussy, so it must be ok.

The down side was the smoky bar, but you can sit on the no smoking side, just less people to socialise with, so enjoy


----------

